

Tools & Frameworks for Responsive Design - jsmibert
http://fuelyourcoding.com/10-tools-frameworks-for-responsive-design/

======
nchuhoai
How is zurb's foundation not included? Very promising, responsive alternative
to Bootstrap

~~~
briandoll
Agreed. I just converted my blog (a trivial example) to Foundation with an
intention of spending time supporting tablets and mobile browsers. I spent
maybe 10 minutes adding in the media queries and css tweaks and everything
else fell into place.

I'm looking forward to using Foundation on bigger projects.

------
edash
Paravel's jQuery plugins that make text and video flexible and responsive are
definitely worthy of inclusion:

Lettering.js: <http://letteringjs.com/>

FitText: <http://fittextjs.com/>

FitVids.js: <http://fitvidsjs.com/>

